# how to bulk up



## jeffrv (Mar 30, 2006)

hi i have joined this website to hopefully get some advise on bulking up

i am about 5ft 11" am 21 but really slim and weigh 9stone

i want to concentrate on my upper body like pecs and arms

what is the easyist and fastest but safe way to do this and which supplements would help

thanks


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

easist ways:

FOOD!


----------



## jeffrv (Mar 30, 2006)

cannot eat much and dont like that much lol


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Forget about bulking up then


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

first off you should of posted this in the correct forum but seeing as i am a nice guy i will move it for you.

so you want to gain size but only on the pecs and arms mmmm yea because that will happen...

although DB's response was breif and to the point it was very correct.

to gain size you need food and lots of it, so post up your current diet and training schedule this will allow us to help you more.


----------



## Kane (May 12, 2005)

hi mate

At your age I would definitely recommend..eat.. eat..eat!

You would bulk up just by increasing lots of quality food... high in protein, carbs and healthy fats.

The only supplements I would recommend to help you along the way would be a decent protein powder to take in between meals and after training, and Creatine.

I have wasted a lot of money over the years on supposed miracle supplements and pills

and achieved very little if anything in return. Save your money buy some decent food.

Regarding building your upper body, do not neglect your lower body. I used to avoid training legs, but doing squats and other compound (basic) exercises increased my gains overall.

I dont know if were referring to roids when talking about supplements mate, but you do not need them to achieve what you are looking for.

I,m still learning this game, but when the mods and pros refer to diet being the biggest influence, please believe them, train hard..ALL muscle groups and you will grow.

Good luck mate.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Mate without food it will NEVER happen, and your response was far too negative.....

You dont just start eating like a monster straight away, start by making sure you eat breakfast, lunch and dinner every day. Then add an extra meal in at midday, then another before bed. before you know it you'll be eating 8 times a day and training hard and looking huge.

But judging by your response you'll never get there but if you wanna do it then stick around read loads and ask as many questions as you need too.....

I hope you can prove me wrong

Welcome to the forum by the way


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

good diet squats deads!!!!!!!!! nuff said...unc

oh yeah and more enthusiasm!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

BIG-UNC said:


> good diet squats deads!!!!!!!!! nuff said...unc
> 
> oh yeah and more enthusiasm!!!!!!!!!!


done and dusted in a few words - spot on above


----------

